
I’m a Junior Developer – You probably are too - DougRathbone
http://www.diaryofaninja.com/blog/2012/03/27/irsquom-a-junior-developer-ndash-you-probably-are-too#disqus_thread
======
bcowcher
I think this is more symptomatic of IT in Australia. There are pockets of good
developers here and there but far and away, the majority of developers in
Australia are being paid well above their grade.

This popped up in my twitter feed not too long ago: <http://readify.net/our-
experience/seek>

Apparently a team of 35 developers couldn't get Git working.. or mercurial..
or even SVN! And had to outsource source control to another company (I'm
probably being unfair, the Devs may or may not have had a say in the matter).

~~~
tatham
Disclaimer: I'm a Principal Consultant with Readify.

I'm not familiar with this particular project, however I'd like to clarify a
bit based on our engagement focus. Organisations like SEEK engage us to help
improve development team process, with tooling on the side to support it.

While the case study talks about them engaging us to help with source control,
it doesn't talk about an inability to get something like Git, Hg or SVN
working. Instead, it talks to them getting some external advise about
effecting an organisational change in their development teams. We also likely
brought experience/scripts to help migrate their history from whichever ageing
system they were in.

TL;DR: The SEEK devs wouldn't need us to come and help them just install an
SCM and leave.

